

Hubble Captures Supernova 1987A Trace Shock Wave - elptacek
http://www.redorbit.com/news/space/1912216/hubble_captures_supernova_1987a_trace_shock_wave/

======
turnersauce
Link to the paper in Science:

[http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/sci;science.1...](http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/sci;science.1192134v1)

Edit - If you are lacking a subscription:

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1009.0518>

------
ihodes
It's images like these that put into perspective the fragility of our species,
and just how inconsequential we are, relative to the rest.

~~~
jbrennan
I think kind of the opposite, more in the _Pale Blue Dot_ mindset, that in the
immense vastness of the universe, Earth is all we've got, and should be
treated with the utmost significance.

~~~
ihodes
I absolutely agree with that sentiment as well. While we, as a species, are
relatively inconsequential, Earth is all we've got (for now!) and it's a
special, precious, thing indeed.

~~~
ars
How can you say inconsequential when as far as we know we are the only beings
that can even appreciate this supernova?

Size != Importance.

We might be small, but we are quite important.

~~~
aw3c2
You are not important if only you think so.

~~~
Jach
Important to whom? The universe itself is incapable of assigning 'importance',
so saying that something is unimportant to the universe is just as wrong as
saying something is important to the universe. Humans are important to humans,
and that's what matters. If only I think I'm important, then I am, to me.

